# New Guy



## captain6149 (7 mo ago)

Hi everybody,
Just getting back into archery after 15 or so years of kids and life. Thought I would find a place with people that know what they are talking about. Only been on for a few days and have already learned things has changed a lot!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

captain6149.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (8 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SETX_Bowman (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## kevinnewwin (May 24, 2015)

welcome from california


----------



## ReelKilla (7 mo ago)

Welcome from Washington


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Alot to learn here

Many helpful folks! 

Welcome


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from SE Wisconsin. Even if you've been away for 15 years, that old bow you had would still harvest critters and if target, the bullseye is still where it use to be, just that there is more modern ways of getting there, but not always better.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## qalapibu (7 mo ago)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## Nox335 (7 mo ago)

Welcome from MA! Doing something similar to you. Just bring back into archery after 12 years away. Been enjoying it so far!


----------



## Kobyharriman (Nov 1, 2021)

welcome to america, thank you


----------



## boonz (8 mo ago)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Jermey4618 (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Fballvera22 (6 mo ago)

Welcome from AZ


----------



## FLHX (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Michael99 (6 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Jeff Stalcup (7 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## JamesJJ (6 mo ago)

welcome from Virginia


----------

